# Spyware.Known_Bad_Sites



## zoro (22 Februar 2008)

Bei der heutigen Überprüfung mit Spyware Doctor habe ich folgendes festgestellt




> Spyware.Known_Bad_Sites J:\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\012FS5I7\addyn_3[1] Hoch
> Spyware.Known_Bad_Sites J:\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\B6OBJ1WP\adcount_2[1]Hoch
> Spyware.Known_Bad_Sites J:\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BU91M3DF\adcount_2[1] Hoch
> Spyware.Known_Bad_Sites J:\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BU91M3DF\addyn_3[1] Hoch
> ...


Was bedeutet das?

Wie finde ich die Datei und kann sie damit selektiv löschen?

Bei mir wird nur eine Liste angezeigt und keine Unterordner


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Spyware.Known_Bad_Sites*

Was immer da Spyware Doctor daran komisch findet. Der Inhalt des Ordners  Temporäre Internet Files kann nach jeder Sitzung automatisch gelöscht werden. (Siehe Screenshot) und schon sollte Ruhe sein.


----------



## zoro (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Spyware.Known_Bad_Sites*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Was immer da Spyware Doctor daran komisch findet. Der Inhalt des Ordners  Temporäre Internet Files kann nach jeder Sitzung automatisch gelöscht werden. (Siehe Screenshot) und schon sollte Ruhe sein.



@Devilfrank,

vielen Dank. Werde das mal probieren. 
Komischerweise finde ich, wenn man über die Kommandoeingabe (Ausführen-Command) keinen Ordner des Caches.


----------

